# ORIS 17 jewel shock proof



## dazla35

Hi all, can you give me some advice on vintage watches? I notice a lot of "vintage" watches on ebay, and would like to purchase one, but im afraid of buying a fake. I was looking at a Oris 17 jewel, but it seems very cheap. Any advice would be gratefully appreciated. Thanks


----------



## gimli

Although vintage Oris aren't very pricey/sought after this one looks like a fake/refinished watch to me... Or maybe it's a franken/marriage watch... Waiting for someone else to chime in.


----------



## dazla35

maybe I will look elsewhere. What do i need to look for when looking at a Oris


----------



## gimli

I don't think that there is a a specific set of elements to look for on vintage Oris. They didn't produce an impressive amount of watches and I'm assuming they also weren't any special back then. Other than good eyesight, attention to detail and experience with vintage watches, you might not have any other helping "hands" that can assist you.

Just google vintage Oris and you'll see what genuine watches look like. Almost all of them will have patina since they're 40-50 years old.

I just found your watch on ebay by chance and I think you didn't notice the fact that it says refurbished. That right there tells me that you should keep looking. Refurbished in the world of watches is not the same thing with refurbished in the world of guitars, cars or computers...


----------



## dazla35

thanks for your advice, it is much appreciated


----------



## WRENCH

dazla35 said:


> maybe I will look elsewhere. What do i need to look for when looking at a Oris


 A lot depends on your budget. This Oris is modern, with a vintage look. They are well made and reliable.


----------



## dazla35

Thanks for your reply. I have been looking at a roamer searock aswell, and Exactus 30 jewel, but dont know enough about them. I think I will do some research. Thanks


----------



## Karrusel

Hi

If looking for a vintage Oris I suggest one with a cal 451/652 this was regarded as Chronometer grade.

Let me expand a bit.

Oris where based in the German speaking part of Switzerland (Holstein) as such could only use pin pallet movements as opposed to lever pallet movements, which was freely available to French speaking areas of watch production.

The Swiss are infamous for controlling (National Protectionism) who gets what they deem as superior lever pallet movements, which I am happy to agree with!

As a result Oris developed their pin pallet movements as stated above, to COSC standard!

The Swiss were p:=#!!#d off with this and commissioned testing to compare performance against 'their' superior movements.....they never published the results?

The ban on lever movements was lifted in 1966.

In conclusion, yes, Oris are held in high regarded but like any purchase do your homework on the seller!

Good Luck & enjoy your search.

Alan


----------



## dazla35

thanks for the information. My search continues


----------



## scottswatches

that is definitely at least had the dial redone, as have many from India or the far east. The giveaway here is the "T swiss made T" on the bottom of the dial, indicating Tritium lume was on the dial. I can't see any lume on the dial.

With vintage watches it is more repair that can be an issue than fakes. Buy the best your can if off evilbay, and check the seller ratings carefully. Also, for relative bargains, try MuDu and Eterna


----------



## dazla35

thanks, I will have a look


----------



## dazla35

Any thoughts on this one?


----------



## WRENCH

dazla35 said:


> Any thoughts on this one?


 If your heart is set on an Oris you could try here for info etc.

http://www.friendsoforis.com/forum/


----------



## dazla35

I have contacted the seller and he assures me that the watch is original, but I have my doubts. Thanks i will have a look


----------



## Always"watching"

What an interesting thread, and I might as well add my pennyworth.

If you are seeking advice on vintage watches generally, dear dazla, then you have certainly done the right thing by joining the Watch Forum UK. I would suggest that by reading voraciously, handling watches, and perhaps acquiring really inexpensive watches from various periods for a while, you will attain a higher degree of confidence when it comes to facing something more expensive.

In terms of Oris, I must admit that the first example you show does look a bit suspect, and I agree with Scott (scottswatches) in his verdict. As for the second example, once again I am just not really sure from the pictures. The point is this - although Oris is particularly known for certain models and is now a pretty renowned company, there are many vintage Oris watches out there that look, well, pretty ordinary. I myself like Oris as a brand and I have acquired a number of vintage men's and women's mechanical Oris watches as well as a couple of Oris clocks, and I must admit that they don't look particularly identifiable as being specifically "Oris" in character.

As a final note, I think that if you are a potential Oris collector (and why not?) then you need to study the brand history and also join the forum recommended by Wrench.

Good luck with your watch collecting and please keep in touch on the Watch Forum - that's what we are all here for.


----------



## dazla35

Thanks for your reply, I have also been looking at a Exactus 30 jewel which looks quite nice, but i dont really know anything about them


----------



## Nigelp

Karrusel said:


> Hi
> If looking for a vintage Oris I suggest one with a cal 451/652 this was regarded as Chronometer grade.
> Let me expand a bit.
> Oris where based in the German speaking part of Switzerland (Holstein) as such could only use pin pallet movements as opposed to lever pallet movements, which was freely available to French speaking areas of watch production.
> The Swiss are infamous for controlling (National Protectionism) who gets what they deem as superior lever pallet movements, which I am happy to agree with!
> As a result Oris developed their pin pallet movements as stated above, to COSC standard!
> The Swiss were p:=#!!#d off with this and commissioned testing to compare performance against 'their' superior movements.....they never published the results?
> The ban on lever movements was lifted in 1966.
> In conclusion, yes, Oris are held in high regarded but like any purchase do your homework on the seller!
> 
> Good Luck & enjoy your search.
> 
> Alan


Hence all the 17 jewel oris watches in the 1970s a decade behind most?

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## happyal27

I might of been a bit foolish and jumped at a vintage Oris on ebay from an India seller. Looking at his feedback I'm fairly sure it's fake.

I have got it yet, but I hope it's at least serviceable. Has anyone else bought one from ebay for not much money? Did it turn out to be a real one?


----------



## scottswatches

happyal27 said:


> I might of been a bit foolish and jumped at a vintage Oris on ebay from an India seller. Looking at his feedback I'm fairly sure it's fake.
> 
> I have got it yet, but I hope it's at least serviceable. Has anyone else bought one from ebay for not much money? Did it turn out to be a real one?


 I'm sorry to say that the chances are that you have bought either a complete fake, or a frankenwatch, or something that has had the dial painted by someone who may not have had the best training.

Hope I am wrong. But I do not buy from India


----------



## Nigelp

i bought one from a uk seller for about 80 quid, a nice 70's 80's original, gone now and i second scott i would not buy from india, its likely to be about as genuine as a curry flavour steak pudding.


----------



## happyal27

To be fair to the seller he does say it's a re painted dial. It was cheap and I'm hoping I can use it as an everyday watch. We'll see when it gets here what it's like.


----------



## JonathanLip

I know this thread seems a bit old now, but thought I would chime in as well. I have bought a few of the 'Oris' 17 jewel shock proofs. Always from sellers in the UK and never more than £20, to be honest I like them. They are a bit of a throw away watch, my kids love them and ask to borrow them all the time. And I am going to agree on them borrowing these tan some of my more sought after collection..it keeps their grubby mitts of my good ones in essence.

My advice if you want some fun and funky watches that actually start some interesting conversations then they are great. Use them when doing work in the garden and washing the car (although always safe not to dip them in the bucket. : ) so of these were me also testing what I wanted colour, dial and so forth when I bought my more expensive ones.

have some fun with them if they don't break the bank, and yes they are probably Franken watches, I haven't had to throw one away yet and they keep good time. Win win if you ask me.


----------

